# Introducing New Dogs/Puppies



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am in search of a new addition to bring into my home. I don't have a particular age or breed picked out because when I fall in love, I fall in love! My biggest issue, however, is China. She does not like other animals. She's not attacked any, and when I introduce her to new animals, she's leashed, her treats are in my hand, and I'm waiting. She pulls and growls, yanks and barks. Her hair stands straight up, but her ears are forward and her tail is wagging. She's 10 months old now, and I don't know if this is playful or aggressive. It took her 3 days to adapt to Rocky before she accepted him. She was never mean, but would bully him a little. She's great with people of all ages, she's great with cats too. It's just other dogs. If/when I decide to bring another dog into my house, how should I do this? Does anyone have an approach I could use with her in the meantime to help perhaps, prepare her for the upcoming arrival? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> I am in search of a new addition to bring into my home. I don't have a particular age or breed picked out because when I fall in love, I fall in love! My biggest issue, however, is China. She does not like other animals. She's not attacked any, and when I introduce her to new animals, she's leashed, her treats are in my hand, and I'm waiting.


You "waiting" and being tense and holding a tight lease is doing more to cause this problem than help it.

Often dogs who are aggressive on leash won't be off leash. We all have heard of introducing them on neutral territory but I'm not sure that really accomplishes anything. I suggest getting a dog of the opposite sex. A puppy would also be less of a threat to her.

Usually dog fights aren't nearly as ferocious as they appear to humans. They may have a few in the beginning but its just to see who is the strongest. My suggestion is to take the new dog to the back yard if it's fenced in, then open the back door and let China out. Stand back and leave them alone.

There is a greeting ritual that dogs must go through and you shouldn't intefere. The thing that makes most dogs leash aggressive is because a normal greeting is very difficult while 2 dogs are on leash. They will touch noses, sniff butts, circle eash other, then sniff bellys, then circle some more then they will run off and play. 

The more you stay away from this and just let it happen the smoother it will go and the less likely there will be any trouble. Stand back, don't say anything, don't bark orders, just be a part of the background. If one growls, its ok, don't say anything. Just let nature take its course. While they are outside this initial time, don't interact with either dog any more than necessary. After they've spend 30 minutes or so outside, bring them in. Give them both attention.

Usually when introducing a new dog into the family, it will take a few weeks for both dogs to get comfy with each other. There may be some growls and there may be a few skirmishes. Don't let the skirmishes get you upset, they are normal and not meant to injure. The dogs will just be testing each other.

If you get a puppy, the skirmishes won't happen. China will let the puppy get away with murder for a few months and by then they are used to each other.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> You "waiting" and being tense and holding a tight lease is doing more to cause this problem than help it.


Not taking offense here, just letting you know. I'm not tense. More or less trying to focus on not letting her take the leash out of my hand haha. Skirmishes, that's a word I've never heard before! lol and the back yard fence idea is terrific and I never would have though of it. Thank you so much!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've introduced a lot of new puppies into our house over the years with various ages of older dogs. I've always done it in the back yard, not inside the house. That way the puppy can wander around, smell all the dog smells, the older dog can approach it when it wants to, and things can progress at their own pace. A lot of times it took awhile for the older dog to even acknowledge the puppy. Most puppies will promptly throw themselves on their backs if the older dog growls and do cute little puppy things (if they are young ones) to intice the older dog to love them. I agree it would be best if it were an opposite sex puppy. All my girls would eventually grow up and "argue" with each other but I've never had a fight break out between a male and female.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

At this point, we have a male and a female. Our male gets along with both sex dogs, as he's not the one with the meeting issue. So maybe I should look into getting another female then. And I am leaning more toward a puppy, however, like I said in my OP, when I fall in love, I fall in love! lol Thanks so much!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> At this point, we have a male and a female. Our male gets along with both sex dogs, as he's not the one with the meeting issue. So maybe I should look into getting another female then. And I am leaning more toward a puppy, however, like I said in my OP, when I fall in love, I fall in love! lol Thanks so much!


I HIGHLY advise against not having 2 females in the same household. 9 times out of 10 it does not work out when the puppy comes into sexual maturity around 18-24 months (spayed or not). 2 males can co-exist MUCH easier, 2 females it's a true crap shoot and many times does not work out.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I have had two females one 6 years the other 1 year. But they met when the young one was a pup and they got along great. It does depend if you are there, for them, or if they have to figure it out on their own when the young one comes into maturity... it all depends on the dogs. 
I like the backyard fenced thing, but also, you have to be there to just make sure that it is dominance issues, and not kill the puppy type thing. I personally have met China, and I think things will work out, but she is now older, and has had to deal with 2 dogs that I have not seen her interact with. Your call.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Like I said there are exceptions to the rule, however I would not want to get a female puppy and 18-24 months later find out that they just can't live together anymore and have to rehome one (and yes many times even a behaviorist cannot help). As with anything there are exceptions to the rule, but I would recommend if you want a female to get one that's at least 2 years old so you know if they get along, or simply get a male and bypass the issues all together. It doesn't have as much to do with being there for them, etc as it does with personalities and that bitches are just that.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> I HIGHLY advise against not having 2 females in the same household. 9 times out of 10 it does not work out when the puppy comes into sexual maturity around 18-24 months (spayed or not). 2 males can co-exist MUCH easier, 2 females it's a true crap shoot and many times does not work out.


This is true. The only problems I've ever had between dogs were with females, not with males.

I have three males, three females. All the females were spayed while pups, only one male was neutered as a pup (he's the alpha male), other two males neutered around age 2. 

They all got along great until the youngest female was two, then all hell broke loose. The youngest decided she wanted to be alpha female, and the alpha female and her sidekick decided that wasn't going to happen. We've had a few nasty spats here, the first one required a trip to the vet. Usually it's two against one, the older two against the youngest. I have to keep a close eye on them because I don't trust any of them not to fight. 

As far as the boys are concerned, they couldn't care less. The alpha male I adopted as a puppy, then adopted an adult male. A couple years later brought home an intact adult male. I worried about him being the aggressor since I knew nothing of his past. But none of them ever fought and still to this day they all get along just great. 

The same thing happened long ago when I had an adult female for a few years, then brought home a puppy. When the pup was around 18 months, she became the aggressor and attacked the older female. 

Never in my life have I had a male dog fight in my house, only between the females.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Good points to consider!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good point, when my first female dog got hit by a car, my mom got her a female puppy to cheer her up. They got along great and Kati loved Keena like she was her own puppy. 

One day, a couple of years later, Keena decided she wanted to be the alpha female and went after Kati's face with her vicious teeth of doom (both of them are spayed, by the way). Kati, being mildly crippled from the car accident, still managed to put up a good fight and we had to beat and hose and pull them apart (just delightful, by the way). This wasn't just a simple argument since they were both bleeding by the end of it. 

A week went by and then they were at it again, and the fights started occurring more and more often. Luckily, my mom managed to work out a system that kept the two apart without having to get rid of either of them, until I got a place where I could have Kati with me, so now she doesn't have to worry about it anymore. 

Moral of the story: it seems like female dogs do tend to fight more than males do. My two males never fight.


----------



## Luvmypups (Jul 3, 2008)

I would get her into an Obedience class for some one on one that way she can interact with other dogs in a controlled environment. I have had same sex dogs and never had a problem.

Elaine


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I definitely want to get them into an Obedience class, I was waiting for them to both be a year old. Do you think earlier for them both would be good? Should I take them seperately?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> I definitely want to get them into an Obedience class, I was waiting for them to both be a year old. Do you think earlier for them both would be good? Should I take them seperately?


The earlier the better. I used to train dogs as young as 8 weeks. Yes, take them seperately.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> I definitely want to get them into an Obedience class, I was waiting for them to both be a year old. Do you think earlier for them both would be good? Should I take them seperately?


Good grief why? Most obedience classes recommend you start between 3 and 5 months of age. not to say they can't learn at a year, but why wait that long if you have the opportunity to start earlier? I started training my puppy myself at 3 months and it's an ongoing thing. I would definitely start no later than 6 months at the VERY latest if you are going to join a class.

I know many of the classes in my area request that you take them separately until they get the basics down and then they will work with you on the togetherness. I would find a program that you like and then discuss that with them.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Someone had suggested to wait until they were a year so that they were more calm?? I dunno, the suggestion sounded ludicrous to me as well, but I thought I'd ask anyways. Yeah I've taught them basics. They know paw, down, sit, heal, certain words like "spit" when they pick up a toy. Stuff like that. They're great for me on leash and everything but I want them fully obedienced...If there's more to it than what I've taught them. I guess the biggest issue is to get them socialized. Mako's fine, but China gets very protective.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Someone had suggested to wait until they were a year so that they were more calm?? I dunno, the suggestion sounded ludicrous to me as well, but I thought I'd ask anyways. Yeah I've taught them basics. They know paw, down, sit, heal, certain words like "spit" when they pick up a toy. Stuff like that. They're great for me on leash and everything but I want them fully obedienced...If there's more to it than what I've taught them. I guess the biggest issue is to get them socialized. Mako's fine, but China gets very protective.


You can also do doggie playdates if you know people with dogs, or simply have friends stop by if in the neighborhood so that your dogs get used to people coming by and you can work with them on that kind of stuff.

To be quite honest, my dog got MORE hyper after a year than before. You can also just take them places yourself as well, PetSmart, PetCo, lots of walks, go to the park where there's people. You don't have to do organized training for socializing you can create that yourself by going to where dogs are allowed but there are also people. 

Personally I trained my dog myself, but I take him for walks, go to pick up my son from school and take him with me so he's around all the kids, go to the park (keep him on leash) so he sees people of all shapes and sizes and personality types, take him to PetCo sometimes, doggie playdates with my friend's dog, etc. Just another option if you can't afford training (or like me simply don't want to pay it when they already know the commands). 

But yeah the sooner the better and socializing wise DEFINITELY the sooner the better. And as I said there are many breeds that it's the 1-2 or 1-3 year old mark that they are the most hyper/excited (like Boxers).

Good luck!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah the money really isn't an issue because the places I've contacted do payments like weekly when I go instead of an upfront fee like most places. I do take her with me to the Pet store and to my in laws but I do want to get her out more. I'll check into the park. I don't know if dogs are allowed. They weren't in the other town we lived in around here. lol


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Yeah the money really isn't an issue because the places I've contacted do payments like weekly when I go instead of an upfront fee like most places. I do take her with me to the Pet store and to my in laws but I do want to get her out more. I'll check into the park. I don't know if dogs are allowed. They weren't in the other town we lived in around here. lol


Typically dogs are allowed on leash at parks they just can't be off leash. And if you aren't actually on the playground you go to the soccer field area or the benches where people just pass by it's typically okay (also keep in mind they have to ask you to leave so if you go someone has to ask you to leave before you're really doign anything wrong).

I know people in my area even ones that don't have kids will take their dogs to the school when it gets out to socialize them with the kids. Two women that each had a great dane were at the school they don't have kids of their own but the danes were 4 months old each and they wanted them to be exposed early so they hang out there everyday after school to get them around the buses, crossing guards, cars, parents, kids, etc and they were awesome dogs.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh! I never would have thought to just take them to the school at departure! I'll definitely start doing that. That's an amazing idea and I'm actually jealous that I didn't think of it myself!!!!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Oh! I never would have thought to just take them to the school at departure! I'll definitely start doing that. That's an amazing idea and I'm actually jealous that I didn't think of it myself!!!!


She was telling me that they've done that with all of their dogs and it's worked well since there is SO much stimulus at the schools with the buses, cars, screaming kids of all ages, adults, etc and it gets them exposed to a lot of stuff.

I had done it as well but obviously I had to pick my son up so I thought heck if I'm walking down there anyway may as well take doggie, not sure I would have thought of it or done it had i not had to pick up my own kid. But they they each took 1 dog and had them a good distance apart from each other to separate them and they were doing just great. Very impressive to see these older ladies that were smaller walking these HUGE danes.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Neither of my kids are in school yet so it really escaped my mind as well. Yeah the parks around here don't allow dogs on or off leash. They have signs everywhere. Maybe in town they do but that's a 30 minute drive. Two pits with two kids in a tiny accent car doesn't work too well hahaah


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Neither of my kids are in school yet so it really escaped my mind as well. Yeah the parks around here don't allow dogs on or off leash. They have signs everywhere. Maybe in town they do but that's a 30 minute drive. Two pits with two kids in a tiny accent car doesn't work too well hahaah



If you take them to do stuff like that I would either take 1 at a time or have someone else (an adult) with you to take the other and separate them. They can feed off of each other and try to protect each other, etc so until you make some headway in training I would do 1 at a time in public places. JMO.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I absolutely agree there! That's a good idea too. Thanks!!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I think that is a good idea too!!!:biggrin:


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Neither of my kids are in school yet so it really escaped my mind as well. Yeah the parks around here don't allow dogs on or off leash. They have signs everywhere. Maybe in town they do but that's a 30 minute drive. Two pits with two kids in a tiny accent car doesn't work too well hahaah


I've always taken my dogs to anyplace where there's a lot of people an noise when they were pups to socialize them. Parades, festivals, farmers markets, carnivals, kids football and baseball games, etc. Take one at a time whenever you go somewhere so they can get used to being in different places and meeting people.


----------

